# Sea Island beans



## Turbo (Sep 9, 2010)

just wondered if anyone had tried these yet?

I have done a search but there is very little out there, I ordered some today but just wondered if anyone had cupped some?

Shane


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Shane

Are you referring to *Sea Island Coffee*?

If so, they have some very well roasted rare and interesting beans.

Their specialty is Hawaiian Kona, Jamaican Blue Mountain and my favourite to date the Tongan coffee, although their full range is quite diverse


----------

